# how many cichlids in 45 gal tank??



## babyyyshark0324 (Jul 17, 2015)

2 plecos, redtail shark, peacock eel & a catfish will be in tank.
Along with those, how many african cichlids can i put in the tank?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

what kind of catfish?

What are the dimensions of this aquarium?


----------



## babyyyshark0324 (Jul 17, 2015)

height about 22 in 
width about 1 ft
length about 3ft
not sure on the catfish yet


----------



## klimarov (May 12, 2015)

lack of info here. what plecos? what cat fish? most of those grow big and fill not be good in 45g. Also eel grows to 15 inches, quiet large, not sure if good idea for 45g. red tail shark is aggressive, i have one and it's bullying my cichlids. Also good to consider that eel will most likely eat other fish that is smaller than he is. One more thing to mention, Cichlids require some what high PH (7.5-8.5), other fish is compatible?

under ideal circumstances, factoring in only your fish stock, you can add no more than 4 cichlids that grow to 5-6 inches in adulthood. Otherwise, only overstocking.


----------



## babyyyshark0324 (Jul 17, 2015)

Was more just hypothetical options for tank. If I just did cichlids how many for 45 gallon tank?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It would depend on the cichlid. 36" is small for Africans unless you are talking about certain Tanganyikans.

With no other inhabitants, I'd do 6 shellies and a pair of calvus, just to give you an idea.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

DJRansome said:


> It would depend on the cichlid. 36" is small for Africans unless you are talking about certain Tanganyikans.
> 
> With no other inhabitants, I'd do 6 shellies and a pair of calvus, just to give you an idea.


Mostly agree with this as well. There are a couple of Malawi cichilds that would work, not many though. But, there aren't many African cichlids that are appropriate for your aquarium, even if you didn't have all of those other fish in the aquarium already.

What do I think could be added to your tank? Two or three Angelfish... that's it.


----------

